# Wine and whiskey holder



## GS-76 (Mar 14, 2020)

Playing in the shop and going thru scrap pile. Made a few of these out of Myrtle and Maple.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Mar 14, 2020)

Very cool! I'm planning to make some of those as well this year.


----------



## GS-76 (Mar 14, 2020)

You can do all kinds of shapes as the angle of cut and squareness of cut is the critical part. I have done fish shapes and played with other shapes. You can change angle of cut to change the degree of tilt in the board. You can play with length to a degree also

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 15, 2020)

Great gift ideas! Nicely done! Chuck


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 15, 2020)

@Gary Schuler , this is a wine and whiskey holder.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## GS-76 (Mar 15, 2020)

Ray, you will never get that to stand up correctly, especially when you drill the hole in it for the bottle, sheez , didn't they teach you nutting in school. !!! lol.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## ironman123 (Mar 15, 2020)

@Gary Schuler was I supposed to go to school to? Darn, so much to do.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GS-76 (Mar 15, 2020)

Sorry Ray, but you walked into that one, or yesterday I was on top of my game. I had a good laugh typing that one down. !!!! I am sure you will get me back sooner or later. !


----------



## Patrude (Mar 17, 2020)

Good job, great use of the wood


----------



## gimpy (Sep 9, 2020)

Very nice. Do you have plans for them
I wood like to make a few


----------



## GS-76 (Sep 9, 2020)

Go to : instructables workshop online and look for floating wine holders. Step by step instructions.
I did mine by trial and error and can do many shapes, but this is good to get you started. I did find that you can play with the angle on the bottom to make it steeper or less steep depending on the length of the wood. Hope this helps, if not get back with me and I will help you out.


----------



## William Tanner (Sep 9, 2020)

Surfing WB and my eye picked up the whiskey word. Glad it did. These are cool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Barb (Sep 10, 2020)

Those are very cool! I might have to try that as well. I can see another rabbit hole in my future.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gimpy (Sep 10, 2020)

Thank you
Thinking x-mas


----------

